# Mess/waste when pouring from bottle



## AmyW (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm missing some trick here. Every time I pour my EO/FOs, it dribbles some. I know part of it is it's a small amount for smallish batches so I'm pouring slower, but there has to be a way to not waste so much oil. Any tips?


----------



## photoshadows (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the same problem and have been wondering the same thing Amy. I did find a tutorial on YouTube from "mrscrafty100" that suggested using a stick at an angle to the bottle top and basically pouring down the stick. Seems like it should work, but I haven't tried it because it seems like a PITA and I feel like there's still waste in what sticks to the stick. I can't find the tutorial so maybe she took it down. 
I'll be curious to see what others have to say on this.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2011)

photoshadows said:
			
		

> I have the same problem and have been wondering the same thing Amy. I did find a tutorial on YouTube from "mrscrafty100" that suggested using a stick at an angle to the bottle top and basically pouring down the stick. Seems like it should work, but I haven't tried it because it seems like a PITA and I feel like there's still waste in what sticks to the stick. I can't find the tutorial so maybe she took it down.
> I'll be curious to see what others have to say on this.


That does sound even more wasteful.

A lot of people use droppers. The trick is to save/label your dropers so you can use them again for the same scent.


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 2, 2011)

I almost always make very small batches with 1 lb. of oils, so I usually order 1 oz. bottles and soap at 1oz/ppo. That said, I'll have to change this practice soon enough, if I ever manage to start selling this stuff like I hope to do. Still, you can try using pipettes or eye droppers. Those work well for me when I want to measure out less than 1 oz. for scents like cinnamon.


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2011)

putting the stick or whatever across the opening of the bottle isn't a PITA.  it's simple.  I use coffee stirrers.  You can hold it all with one hand or you can simply pour down the stirrer while holding it in the other hand.

there are images and instructions online to see what I mean.
http://jchemed.chem.wisc.edu/JCESoft/CC ... THUMBS.HTM

http://www.ehow.com/how_4432189_pour-spilling.html

http://www.robinsonschools.com/rhs/teac ... technq.pdf (figure C, and bottom of page 14. HOW TO POUR LIQUID FROM A REAGENT BOTTLE)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I'll be darned!  That's a nifty little trick...!  Thanks for posting that Carebear.  

I was lamenting the same problem to the DH about some of the oils I use too.  I have castor in a big jug and seem to always dribble it down the sides.  

And of course since a lot of fo's eat plastic, I'm finding that my scale has getting chewed up a bit from the dribbles.  I cover it now but didn't before.     Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## candice19 (Mar 2, 2011)

I pour into a 1 oz glass (like a Pyrex measured shot glass) and add into my batches from there.  Because there's contact with the FO bottle, there isn't any dribble, etc.


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 2, 2011)

I love that pouring trick! Why did I never learn this in chemistry class?


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2011)

They should have covered that.  It's first semester lab stuff - very basic techniques, along the lines of "wear your goggles when working with caustics" and use pot holders on hot containers.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'll try the stick trick to start, it's cheaper than buying droppers =)


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 2, 2011)

Like!  I had decided that it was better to spill than waste a dropper.  Putting coffee stirrers on my list.


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Like!  I had decided that it was better to spill than waste a dropper.  Putting coffee stirrers on my list.



you can use anything - the handle of a spoon works, straws or stirrers stolen from Starbucks, wick pins from your candlemaking, anything straight, really.  and it doesn't have to be completely straight either - LOL.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 2, 2011)

( I was actually planning on swiping some from DD  :twisted: )

They owe it to me for all the gallons of coffee and pounds of beans I buy there.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 3, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> you can use anything - the handle of a spoon works, straws or stirrers stolen from Starbucks, wick pins from your candlemaking, anything straight, really.  and it doesn't have to be completely straight either - LOL.



I used a fork handle last night and showed my husband! He was amazed. This was awesome, thanks, Carebear! We were using a giant plastic syringe thing and that was a PITA.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 3, 2011)

For small batches I just use a pipette.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 3, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> putting the stick or whatever across the opening of the bottle isn't a PITA.  it's simple.  I use coffee stirrers.  You can hold it all with one hand or you can simply pour down the stirrer while holding it in the other hand.
> 
> there are images and instructions online to see what I mean.
> http://jchemed.chem.wisc.edu/JCESoft/CC ... THUMBS.HTM
> ...



WOW...I will have to try thsi trick.  Thank you carebear.


----------



## wabeeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I use one of my long stem, stainless steel thermometers.


----------

